# just picked her up



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

2012 polaris 500 HO. glacier 3 plow and 2500 pound winch. will see how she does in the snow and on the trails. any suggestions? wesport


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't go off road in too deep of snow with the plow on, good things will not follow. Got hand/thumb warmers?


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have fun! And make some money! I usually earn at least 2 cases of beer during a decent snow storm! But really there isn't too much to it. Take your time, takes a couple times to get the hang of it.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Drop the air pressure a bit for plowing.
Make sure you use low gear only for plowing.
If you machine doesn't have a reverse overide lockout... get one. 
You'll be wanting the Polaris HD front springs soon.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

twizted143;1349974 said:


> 2012 polaris 500 HO. glacier 3 plow and 2500 pound winch. will see how she does in the snow and on the trails. any suggestions? wesport


read up on plowsite for if you have questions no doubt its been asked and answered before.

Nice looking Quad.

good luck have fun and stay safe.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

twizted143;1349974 said:


> 2012 polaris 500 HO. glacier 3 plow and 2500 pound winch. will see how she does in the snow and on the trails. any suggestions? wesport


 I just bought the twin in a 400, same colour even!! I pick up on Monday. You want to find a different way to attach the winch cable, you don't want the cable joint to run over the fairlead roller. If you have a steel cable you should always have some cable clamps handy to repair it when it eventually fails. Which is usually when you have yourself hung-up on a pile, eight blocks from home, in -20f....


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

*atv*

i certainly wont be 8 blocks from home. thats what my truck is for. atv is for fun and the wife wants to plow the driveway with it. i do however like the sounds of a heavier duty front spring.....


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

twizted143;1351024 said:


> i certainly wont be 8 blocks from home. thats what my truck is for. atv is for fun and the wife wants to plow the driveway with it. i do however like the sounds of a heavier duty front spring.....


You will certainly be wanting the springs. The front will sag significantly from the weight of the plow, and it wears the cheap front springs out quickly.

Equally important is the override. Not sure if the new ones still have it, but if you HAVE to push in the yellow button to get AWD in reverse, you will want the Reverse Override switch from Quadovator, or make your own with a swtich and a relay. If you don't, and you happen to hit that button to put it into AWD when your backing up, and the rear wheels are spinning... the front diff will be toast... and very, very expensive toast at that.

Good luck.


----------

